# Equine material



## Nubar (Jun 16, 2008)

Im working on a Zebra suit, and i want to know if anyone can suggest some  good material for the tail. i need something with some long strands of fabric obviously. Im not making it exactly as you would see it on a live zebra, but i do need something resembling horse hair. ideas?

oh, and Im also having issues locating upholstery foam.. where do you guys get yours?

thanks!
                                                               hooves and kisses,
                                                                   -Nubar


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

foam.. you can pick up at walmart.... fur.... try searching online...


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 16, 2008)

I've heard/seen that some people have used things like wigs to make things like longer headfur, as well as horse tails.  Maybe look into raiding a costume shop for a cheapy wig to demolish as necessary?


----------



## Nubar (Jun 20, 2008)

ive gone to  the walmarts, meijers, jo anns, hobby lobby,  and several other places to find foam here. and no one has it.  oh well, the search continues i guess.

as far as the wigs go, thats a great idea. thanks so much. there are a lot of costume shops around here im sure one of them has something i could use. thanks alot!


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm....Zebra suit eh? Hope it goes well for ya ^^


----------



## Lightstep (Jun 22, 2008)

Post pictures for sure :-D I'm working on my suit atm, and would love to see how other peoples equine works are coming along. Ungulates ftw!


----------



## serious-stripes (Jun 22, 2008)

ooo...another zebra....hope everything turns out well plz do post pics : )

represent the black and white!!!


----------

